# Garmin gmap64st owners?



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Anybody out there have one of these? I just got one and can't quite figure out how to mark a way point on the map screen. I know how to mark current location waypoints but I can't figure out how to mark a terrain feature on the map as a way point. Any help?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I did figure out how to cursor over to the terrain feature and go to it, but I want to save the goto as a waypoint on my map without actually going there


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I have one. I think unfortunately, you have to use the Garmin software, Basecamp and load it on your computer to mark a waypoint you are not physically at. Not sure though. Call their support line. They are usually pretty helpful. Garmin Support 1 (800) 800-1020


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Try the online manual. http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/webh...1A0-202A-4CFE-BAB0-AD9EDE0024BA-homepage.html


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I thought Garmin was supposed to be user friendly?
 
I have a Garmin automotive GPS and that's easy enough.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Too bad the phone apps use up so much juice. My back country phone app is so easy to use I can mark a waypoint, routes on my map screen without any problems whatsoever, unfortunately it eats up my battery time.
I did look at the manual several times but can't find any info on what I want to do. I 'll call them.
thanks for the replies


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Just figured it out.


----------

